# nest box?



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

I know that many cockatiels start mating without a nest and may lay eggs on the cage's floor.

I thought if my cockatiels aren't mating I won't put a nest box for them because it'll be useless. My question is, do they start mating after they find a nest?
so should I put the nest for them first in order for them to start mating and laying eggs?

or does it(them not mating) mean that I should switch the male or the female?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they aren't mating putting a nest box up won't help them, they aren't bonded enough to mate. You might want to give them some time and see if they start mating but if they don't then don't stress them out by putting up a box.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, thank you. I'll give them another month or so.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My tiels try to mate without any box or nesting stuff, which i dont really want them to mate since they are still young


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

My one bonded pair will not mate without a nestbox. One of my other pairs never stop. I think it depends on the birds.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

They started mating today, I'll put a nesbox for them tomorrow


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've put a cardboard home made nestbox and Popeye (male) started to chew on the edges of the entrance today but never went in (yet).. I thought they worked up the nests from inside the nest?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a box the first time and they did the same thing. Give him time, he'll go in.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

He went in yesterday and female went in today  hopefully I'll see eggs soon

- 28/1/2011 I bought them (not bonded)
- 25/2/2011 The mating starts
- 28/2/2011 Male starts working on the nestbox from the outside
- 1/3/2011 Male enters nestbox for the first time
- 2/3/2011 female enters the nestbox for the first time

I thought I'd write that down just to compare my pair with other pairs from breeding journals


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

can I move them to another room? or will this make them lose all the progress they made


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is there a reason for the move? It might stress them out which could cause problems for you hen. But if where they're at is even more stressful then a move might be necessary.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Is there a reason for the move? It might stress them out which could cause problems for you hen. But if where they're at is even more stressful then a move might be necessary.


It was kinda noisy in my room but not anymore so I'll not mve them..

They're still chewing on the entrance, this time both of them and they made it HUGE (they made it so big that now I'm worried that chicks might fall if they ever have chicks). I guess thats why people prefer wooden nestboxes.. I'm even starting to think that they're not breeding just playing, I'll give them one more week and then change the nestbox to a wooden one..


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't change the nest box after all.

today, they started to spend more time in the nest box than out of the nest box, they almost only come out to eat, soo do you think I'll see an egg anytime soon?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you need to start conditioning your birds to you looking in the nest box this way they dont freak when they have chicks and abandon them, i may get bitten when i try to move mom or dad off eggs but the minute i see what i need i back off and they get back on those eggs, ive never had abandoned chicks. that is the only way you willknowif they have eggs and when they hatch.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

nwoodrow said:


> you need to start conditioning your birds to you looking in the nest box this way they dont freak when they have chicks and abandon them, i may get bitten when i try to move mom or dad off eggs but the minute i see what i need i back off and they get back on those eggs, ive never had abandoned chicks. that is the only way you willknowif they have eggs and when they hatch.


hen didn't lay yet I just checked now, they started mating at 26-2-2011, so don't you think they're taking a little bit too long


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no, i dont think so i had 1 pair start on the 12th and didnt lay until th 27th, not every mating returns with an egg otherwise my pairs would have so many eggs it wouldnt be funny, just think of it as fun sex.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A female can hold sperm for quite a while before laying an egg. Some birds like peacocks and turkeys can hold sperm for almost half a year and still lay viable eggs.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i have a pair that were sitting on 9 eggs (2 have hatched so far) they breed in the aviary constantly but never produce an egg until they have a nestbox


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mentha said:


> A female can hold sperm for quite a while before laying an egg. Some birds like peacocks and turkeys can hold sperm for almost half a year and still lay viable eggs.


OMG  half a year


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

dont worry your birds are not peacocks or turkeys, if the mating was successful i believe cockatiel hens can hold sperm fo rup to 15 days, i know my friend removed her cock and 10 days later her hen laid, well she left the eggs and it was fertile so was the next one she laid.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

you shouldnt move them beacause they wont feel safe in there new surroundings and by the way are they bonded because my birds arent bonded and i want them to mate


----------



## lro090 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All, I have a quick question. I have a male and female cockatiels that are about 1 and a half years old, they have mated a couple of times but never had any eggs from them. I have been told that to have them successfully mate and have chicks one needs NOT to interact with the cockatiels in any way. I sometimes open the cage door and as soon as i do the male cockatiel exits the cage and stays on top of the cage whistling and enjoying the open space till he decides to go back in. Is this true? should i leave the cage door closed at all times and not let them out? in order have chicks.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hi All, I have a quick question. I have a male and female cockatiels that are about 1 and a half years old, they have mated a couple of times but never had any eggs from them. I have been told that to have them successfully mate and have chicks one needs NOT to interact with the cockatiels in any way. I sometimes open the cage door and as soon as i do the male cockatiel exits the cage and stays on top of the cage whistling and enjoying the open space till he decides to go back in. Is this true? should i leave the cage door closed at all times and not let them out? in order have chicks.


No. Do you have a box up? Has the hen gone in the box? I let my birds out even when breeding, usually the boys though, if the girls are laying I leave them in the cage because I don't want them to have accidents and hurt themselves. But once they aren't laying and just sitting on eggs, you can also let the girl out for short periods of time.


----------

